# Pirlo: "In Supercoppa ho tifato Juve"



## kolao95 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ti saluta Pasalic.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2017)

Si impiccasse! Con la sciarpa dei gobbi...


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Pure scemo a dirlo dopo che han perso!!! uomo di emme


----------



## kolao95 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Che vergogna, ragazzi, che vergogna.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Grande giocatore, ma come uomo zero.


----------



## Tahva (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.


quello che non capisce è che sputa in faccia a milioni di tifosi che lo hanno sostenuto per dieci anni. Contento lui. Per quanto mi riguarda, ha perso tutto il rispetto quando ha sbandierato che se ne sarebbe andato di corsa più volte dal Milan. Sembrava una bandiera, invece era solo una prostituta qualunque con ottimi piedi. Ometto microscopico.


----------



## Coripra (18 Gennaio 2017)

Proprio un... pirlo


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.



Str... era e tale è rimasto.


----------



## Montag84 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ti salutano Pasalic e Rakitic, Suarez e Neymar


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2017)

Lui si augurava che vincesse la Juve, anche io per lui mi auguro tante cose...


----------



## CasciavitMilan (18 Gennaio 2017)

Così ci fai godere ancora di più!!!!!
Schifoso.


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2017)

Mi dispiace.
Pirlo è amareggiato con la società Milan ma ha dimenticato che il Milan è qualcosa di più grosso. I tifosi rossoneri l'hanno amato alla follia, ed è per questo che dovrebbe evitare certe dichiarazioni. Puoi restare "litigato" con la società ma non devi mai dimenticato quanto hai amato giocare nel Milan ai tempi e quanti i tifosi ti hanno adorato.


----------



## Pivellino (18 Gennaio 2017)

Amorfo, ogni sua dichiarazione mi fa l'effetto dell'onda sul bagnasciuga, cancella ogni stima che ho di lui.
Ma tuttavia i calciatori oggi sono questi, prostitute.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Mi piace ricordarlo cosi...


----------



## S T B (18 Gennaio 2017)

che buffone.. con loro ha vinto due scudettini e sembra uno juventino dalla nascita. Quanto ho goduto per le sue lacrime nella finale di champions


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Considerazione normale anche se piena di risentimento represso, nel Milan tra i big era uno degli ultimi a livello di sostegno dei tifosi (prima di lui c'erano Maldini, Sheva, Kakà, Nesta, Ringhio, Pippo, Seedorf)..alla Juve ne hanno fatto un idolo in quanto era il migliore in rosa..

Ha di certo contribuito di più alle vittorie gobbe che alle nostre

Va detto che dopo le molte frecciatine che ha lanciato andrebbe tolto dalla hall of fame societaria


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2017)

Godo doppio, schifoso


----------



## Hellscream (18 Gennaio 2017)

Uomo di m.


----------



## de sica (18 Gennaio 2017)

Le Champions però con chi le hai vinte eh?


----------



## Casnop (18 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ti saluta Pasalic.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ma perchè vi incavolate tanto?

Ha giocato in entrambe le squadre.
E' stato compagno di tanti giocatori della Juve attuale nel club e nella nazionale, molti li conosce da oltre 10 anni.
Del Milan attuale non conosce nessuno. Di quelli in finale di supercoppa ha giocato (poco) solo con Abate.
La dirigenza del Milan attuale lo ha buttato via come una scarpa vecchia preferendogli van Bommel, rifiutandogli un contratto triennale che poi si è visto come ha onorato alla Juve mentre noi ci crogiolavamo con il grande capitano.

Come ha scritto qualcuno, dovrebbe ricordare che in questi casi non dovresti considerare solo gli amici, o le relazioni professionali, ma i milioni di tifosi che ci sono alle spalle e che per anni ti hanno sostenuto.

Ma non mi sento di crocefiggerlo. Probabilmente guardando la stessa partita tra 5 anni giocata da tutti giocatori con cui non ha giocato e con dirigenze diverse la risposta sarebbe differente.


----------



## sballotello (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.



Mettila nel cu.. Te e tutti i gobbi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè vi incavolate tanto?
> 
> Ha giocato in entrambe le squadre.
> E' stato compagno di tanti giocatori della Juve attuale nel club e nella nazionale, molti li conosce da oltre 10 anni.
> ...




E' un pirla.
Poteva stare zitto...


----------



## martinmilan (18 Gennaio 2017)

che schifo


----------



## diavolo (18 Gennaio 2017)

E allora rosica.


----------



## Eziomare (18 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Pirlo è amareggiato con la società Milan ma ha dimenticato che il Milan è qualcosa di più grosso. I tifosi rossoneri l'hanno amato alla follia, ed è per questo che dovrebbe evitare certe dichiarazioni. Puoi restare "litigato" con la società ma non devi mai dimenticato quanto hai amato giocare nel Milan ai tempi e quanti i tifosi ti hanno adorato.


Esattamente!


----------



## Black (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.



dichiarazioni vergognose! dovrebbe avere più rispetto del club dove è diventato grande e che lo ha fatto conoscere in tutto il mondo. E dopo questo cade definitivamente l'ultima "difesa" di Pirlo da parte dei tifosi rossoneri. Va considerato come un ex-juventino e basta. Già avevano dato fastidio le varie frasi sul Milan lette nel suo libro e le frecciate agli ex-compagni come Gattuso e Inzaghi.
Gli idoli che resteranno nei nostri cuori del periodo di Ancelotti si chiamano Maldini, Sheva, Nesta, Gattuso, Kakà, Inzaghi.... Pirlo chi è?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Le Champions però con chi le hai vinte eh?



Nel suo libro se non erro disse che la seconda Champions fu solo una magra consolazione per non essere andato al Real nell'estate 2006


----------



## ps18ps (18 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè vi incavolate tanto?
> 
> Ha giocato in entrambe le squadre.
> E' stato compagno di tanti giocatori della Juve attuale nel club e nella nazionale, molti li conosce da oltre 10 anni.
> ...



bravissimo


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.


Ogni volta che parla è una pugnalata alla stomaco. Resterà il migliore ad aver interpretato il suo ruolo, lo ricorderò con affetto come giocatore, ma mai come uomo


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè vi incavolate tanto?
> 
> Ha giocato in entrambe le squadre.
> E' stato compagno di tanti giocatori della Juve attuale nel club e nella nazionale, molti li conosce da oltre 10 anni.
> ...



Daccordo, poi lui è interista.


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2017)

grande ,immenso giocatore...piccolo veramente piccolo uomo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Gennaio 2017)

Sinceramente non me ne frega più niente


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Gennaio 2017)

Sei solo un poveraccio.

Tanto ti avevo già rimosso dai miei idoli dopo tutte le idiozie dette in questi anni e le schifezze sul tuo libro.
Vali 0.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2017)

A me non fa nessun effetto.
Del resto per la juve ha firmato e ci ha pure giocato e ha pure vinto....... scudetti.
Per i trionfi, quelli veri, deve andare un pò più indietro con la memoria
Anche se la stampa torinese ha dipinto Pirlo come un fenomeno e lo ha scoperto come tale solo nel periodo della mole il buon andrea ha insegnato calcio e dettato legge in europa e nel mondo con la casacca rossonera.


----------



## ralf (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ma ancora parla sto ominicchio?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.


Capisco il livore mai diminuito che prova verso la società che lo ha considerato finito con troppo ed ingiustificato anticipo ma dovrebbe anche ricordarsi chi era prima di venire al Milan e diventare uno dei più forti centrocampisti degli anni duemila
Se si è dimenticato gli rinfresco la memoria...prima di venire al Milan Andrea Pirlo era un giovane di belle speranze che non riusciva a trovare spazio in squadra perchè veniva considerato un ''incompiuto''...ecco perchè l'Inter decise di cederlo senza pensarci molto...perchè non credeva in lui....
Poi è arrivato al Milan dove ha trovato un'allenatore intuitivo e molti campioni come compagni di squadra...ed è diventato l'Andrea Pirlo che tutti conosciamo...
Caro Andrea...il rancore che prende il sopravvento sulla gratitudine non è una dote da persone intelligenti...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.



Pirla, sei una vergogna. Se conservi qualcosa di tuo legato al Milan ti suggerisco di vendere tutto e donare il ricavato in beneficenza, anche perche' sarebbe poco coerente tenersele per se no?
Ti suggerisco anche di non parlare mai piu' del tuo passato in rossonero, in quanto nessuno ti considera legato a quei colori.
Caro Andrea la tua carriera e' ormai terminata, tra una decina d'anni spero tu possa essere dimenticato da tutti, specialmente dai tuoi amici juventini, cosi' potrai finalmente restare da solo.
Con affetto e sincerita' un tuo EX tifoso.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.



abbiamo goduto anche alla faccia tua, gobbo interista, la creme de la creme.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè vi incavolate tanto?
> 
> Ha giocato in entrambe le squadre.
> E' stato compagno di tanti giocatori della Juve attuale nel club e nella nazionale, molti li conosce da oltre 10 anni.
> ...



il milan lo ha buttato via ? era lui che se ne voleva andare già da anni, e invece si trascinava sul campo giocando controvoglia.


----------



## Symon (18 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci vedo nulla di male...Nella Juve è rimasta più gente della sua epoca, nel Milan a parte Abate che è qui dal 2009 ed ha fatto 2 stagioni con lui, non c'è più nessuno. Montolivo arrivò quando lui passo alla Juve se non erro.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Gennaio 2017)

Che delusione


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Resta uno dei miei idoli sul campo. Come idoli totali ne ho diversi altri... Baresi, Maldini, Gattuso, Kakà, Sheva, Albertini, Rjikard, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Ancelotti...


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Gennaio 2017)

Il silenzio è d'oro certe volte. Persa un'altra occasione dopo altre uscite infelici e poco eleganti che ha avuto nel recente passato.


----------



## Henry (19 Gennaio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> *Il silenzio è d'oro certe volte*. Persa un'altra occasione dopo altre uscite infelici e poco eleganti che ha avuto nel recente passato.



Non mi scandalizzo, visto che il motivo offerto da Symon è fondato, però faceva sempre meglio a stare zitto...


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2017)

E solo un gobbo in più.. ma non deve dimenticare che emozioni forti e la champions solo DA NOI...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Gennaio 2017)

È stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre nel suo ruolo, ma anche quando andò alla Juve non mi fece ne caldo e ne freddo. Semplicemente perché non mi sono mai attaccato a lui come uomo. Lo rispetto come atleta, come uomo non lo odio, ne altre cose, mi è indifferente. Per fare un esempio: Sono rimasto molto più attaccato ad uno come Massimo Oddo che a lui. 
È anche libero di dire ciò che vuole, non è un bambino di 12 anni. Hai tifato Juve? Ok, buon per te. Il Milan c'era prima di te, come i tifosi della nostra gloriosa squadra. Pirlo è solo una goccia nell'oceano.


----------



## Aldo Boffi (19 Gennaio 2017)

E il tifo ti è finito nel piriporo....


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che faranno discutere quelle rilasciate da Andrea Pirlo a La Stampa nel corso di un'intervista: il giocatore bresciano, colonna del Milan ancelottiano, ha infatti rivelato di avere più amici nell'ambiente juventino e, di conseguenza, di aver tifato Juventus nella sfida valevole per la Supercoppa italiana persa a Doha proprio contro il Milan.



Ti saluta Mario da Doha!

PS: tu e il tuo amicone che non la vedrà mai...non fate così, su con la vita!


----------

